# Kesha: Eine Affäre mit Justin Bieber wäre nicht schlecht



## beachkini (28 Nov. 2012)

*Sängerin Kesha könnte sich vorstellen, mit ihrem Gesangskollegen Justin Bieber ins Bett zu steigen. *​


Kesha (25) wäre nicht abgeneigt, sich mit Justin Bieber (18) auf ein Date zu verabreden. 

Vor einiger Zeit kamen Gerüchte auf, die exzentrische Sängerin ('Tik Tok') hätte mit dem Teenie-Star ('Boyfriend') geschlafen - obwohl dieser zu dem Zeitpunkt, als das Treffen angeblich stattgefunden haben soll, noch mit Selena Gomez (20, 'Naturally') liiert war. Obwohl Kesha sagt, an den Vorwürfen sei nichts dran, wäre sie durchaus daran interessiert, in Zukunft mal mit dem Mädchenschwarm durch die Kissen zu toben. "[Ob ich mit ihm schlafen würde?] Klar. Aber Moment mal, ist das überhaupt legal? Oder wandere ich dafür ins Gefängnis?", scherzte sie im Gespräch mit dem 'Rolling Stone'-Magazin."Er ist 18? Okay, dann würde ich es machen. Wir können zusammen ausgehen, Lotto-Tickets kaufen, wählen gehen, Mini-Golf spielen … all die Dinge eben, die mit 18 legal sind." 

In dem Interview sprach die wilde Musikerin, die für ihren Rock'n'Roll-Lifestyle bekannt ist, auch über ihre Drogenerfahrungen. "Ich rauche ab und zu Marihuana", gestand sie, "aber ich werde dann total komisch, also ist es nichts, was ich die ganze Zeit über mache. Manchmal gehe ich dann in den Keller und male mir Body-Paint auf, manchmal werde ich paranoid und verstecke mich unter meiner Bettdecke. Das ist dann kein so toller Anblick mehr." 

Womöglich kann sich Kesha echte Hoffnungen auf ein Date mit Justin Bieber machen, schließlich brodelt derzeit die Gerüchteküche, Selena Gomez habe sich wegen seines Fremdflirtens auf der 'Victoria's Secret'-Show von dem Popstar getrennt. 
(gala.de)


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2012)

Was finden die Weiber nur alle an dem Bieber?


----------



## krawutz (29 Nov. 2012)

Hoffentlich hat er sich jetzt nicht zu sehr erschreckt.


----------



## Barricade (29 Nov. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Was finden die Weiber nur alle an dem Bieber?



Der hat Geld, das zieht magisch an !!!


----------



## Q (29 Nov. 2012)

> manchmal werde ich paranoid und verstecke mich unter meiner Bettdecke. Das ist dann kein so toller Anblick mehr.



das ist dann die Bieberzeit


----------



## comatron (29 Nov. 2012)

Ich bin zwar nicht von dieser Seite - aber wenn's auf Leben und Tod geht, würde ich es doch irgendwie lieber mit Justin versuchen als mit Keshas Biber.


----------



## JayP (2 Dez. 2012)

als wenn man sich allein mit mariuhanaaa den "bieber" schön kiffen könnte


----------



## mloranz (15 Dez. 2012)

Rettet die Wälder, esst mehr Bieber!!!!


----------

